# Warning! Graphic messages between Cheaters....



## Nujabes (May 16, 2013)

Well you have been warned. I was strolling along Youtube and find what I consider VALUABLE observation of what cheaters go through in Facebook chats and I hope you guys can see it too.

Please keep the your anger inside and not spill anything dirty on the comment section. If you cannot hold it in, by all means unleash your wrath upon this thread.

cheating wife caught on facebook - YouTube

Educational purposes of 2 cheaters interacting online through facebook chats.

Enjoy 

EDIT - Reminder that there are massive improper grammar shown in the video as well.

Extra footage - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e2Pe7bKMps


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ey? That's tame compared to others I've seen


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Nujabes said:


> Well you have been warned. I was strolling along Youtube and find what I consider VALUABLE observation of what cheaters go through in Facebook chats and I hope you guys can see it too.
> 
> *Please keep the your anger inside and not spill anything dirty on the comment section. If you cannot hold it in, by all means unleash your wrath upon this thread.*


:rofl:


----------



## Rushwater (Feb 11, 2013)

Nujabes said:


> Well you have been warned. I was strolling along Youtube and find what I consider VALUABLE observation of what cheaters go through in Facebook chats and I hope you guys can see it too.
> 
> Please keep the your anger inside and not spill anything dirty on the comment section. If you cannot hold it in, by all means unleash your wrath upon this thread.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me? That was ridiculously MILD compared to my brother in law's texting log with his POSOW. It left nothing... and I mean NOTHING to the imagination. My poor sister did not need to see video, it was so nauseatingly graphic.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Agreed

I want my money back


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

unless you are Ryan Benson
hrm
Anyone know a Ryan Benson living near a Nathan Moss?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Yep. That's tamer than the stuff my husband and one of the women he was "just flirting" with said to each other.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

That was pretty intense. I think I need to take a shower...


----------



## Anuvia (Jul 10, 2013)

And she's racist too.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Anuvia said:


> And she's racist too.


Maybe "Ryan" is Richie Incognito's real name.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Anuvia said:


> And she's racist too.


Younguns use that word now. Dumb but true.


----------



## Anuvia (Jul 10, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Younguns use that word now. Dumb but true.


Right. The concerning thing was that target practice picture she posted and her comment regarding it.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

The WW refers to Ryan
The OM is Nathan Moss on FB
The user name is Ryan Benson. Could be a pseudonym who knows


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

very tame. I saw more graphic than that from my wifes affair. You can't unsee that ****.


----------

